# Screensaver doesn't time out



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm using i3 window manager but for some reason my screensaver no longer times out. I restarted my workstation for the first time in many months so I wouldn't know what I had updated that may have affected this. 

Here is my relevant `xset q`:

Screen Saver:
  prefer blanking:  yes    allow exposures:  yes
  timeout:  600    cycle:  600

DPMS (Energy Star):
  Standby: 600    Suspend: 600    Off: 600
  DPMS is Enabled
  Monitor is On


----------



## aragats (Feb 1, 2017)

Just an idea: could it be something like x11/xdotool sending keyboard/mouse events?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 1, 2017)

I don't have that installed but I did replace my coffee spilled keyboard yesterday. However, I'm pretty sure this issue has been going on longer than that.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 3, 2017)

For whatever reason, this issue went away for me.


----------

